# Maligayang Pasko at Manigong Bagong Taon



## Seb_K

Hey guys,

Maligayang Pasko at Manigong Bagong Taon is a Christmas wish but how come some people add "din sa iyo" or "sa inyong lahat" behind the greeting?

With/without those additional phrases, what difference would it make?


----------



## ayessa003

Maligayang Pasko at Manigong Bagong Taon means Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, if you add "din sa iyo" it now means Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you too. It is a reply if somebody greeted you first. If you add "sa inyong lahat" it means Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all of you. We usually use this when we are speaking in front of a large audience.

din sa iyo - to you too
sa inyong lahat - to all of you


----------



## Seb_K

Ahhh, now I truly understand. Salamat, for the explanations.


----------

